# Dubai roaches have escaped!



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I bought some juvenile Dubia Roaches and put them in a Critter Keeper where have been living quite happily. This morning I found that someone has obviously knocked the Keeper and its fallen on the floor and I reckon about 13 roaches have got out the air vents!
I found a couple under objects...does anyone have any ideas for trapping the rest?!
Can they damage your home and if they escape in the garden will they take over the UK?!!!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No risk here for breeding and roaches taking over the country, ambient temperatures not high enough, especially with the current temperature drops and winter coming along. Set some bait (something like fish flakes with a bit of water - something delicious with a fairly strong smell for them, banana is also good for this), on top of some duct tape (sticky side up). They will find it, and come to a sticky doom.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

That ^^^ or you'll be responsible for THEM taking over the world


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

MrWhippet said:


> Hi,
> I bought some juvenile Dubia Roaches and put them in a Critter Keeper where have been living quite happily. This morning I found that someone has obviously knocked the Keeper and its fallen on the floor and I reckon about 13 roaches have got out the air vents!
> I found a couple under objects...does anyone have any ideas for trapping the rest?!
> Can they damage your home and if they escape in the garden will they take over the UK?!!!!



is your central heating on?


----------

